
Google announced one of the biggest green pledges from tech yet - pera
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/14/21436228/google-climate-change-pledge-2030-renewable-energy
======
adrianmonk
Dup of this, I think:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24468892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24468892)

